# Andare a mare, andare a spiaggia



## gabrigabri

> *Nota del moderatore*
> Discussione spostata da qui






Sicanius said:


> Altri esempi:
> - A mare, (ci) vado tutte le domeniche



Io dico "aL mare".

Secondo me vanno bene più o meno entrambe le opzioni. (soprattutto nel parlato)


----------



## Mariano50

Io dico "aL mare".
Grazie Gabri, da ore mi chiedo se negli ultimi 50 anni sono andato al mare oppure sia andato "a mare". Vivendo all'estero, sfuggono certi "cambiamenti" idiomatici, ancor più vado in crisi se le ripetizioni non vengono corrette -versus- vengono riconfermate!


----------



## gabrigabri

Ora non vorrei uscire troppo fuori tema, ma secondo me dipende da dove si abita. Io, abitando non in una città di mare, dico vado "al mare", perché devo fare la valigia, ecc
Uno che abita in una città di mare, secondo me, può dire "vado A mare", come dire "vado ai campetti di calcio dietro l'angolo".


----------



## Saoul

Se sei già al mare dici: "Vado in spiaggia".

"Vado A mare" secondo me è un uso regionale ma non corretto in italiano.


----------



## tie-break

Saoul said:


> Se sei già al mare dici: "Vado in spiaggia".
> 
> "Vado A mare" secondo me è un uso regionale ma non corretto in italiano.


 
Concordo 

Si va  *al mare *o in spiaggia...(detto da uno che il mare ce l'ha a 50 mt da casa )


----------



## Zena_101

Invece, noi liguri, siamo abituati - forse per retaggio dialettale e probabilmente sbagliando - a dire "vado a spiaggia". per questo modo di dire è sempre esistita una battaglia verbale con i turisti/amici, soprattutto lombardi, che invece dicono "vado in spiaggia". E' probabile che sia più corretta la seconda forma, ma se il complemento è di "moto *a* luogo" perchè vado *a* spiaggia dovrebbe essere errato?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Zena_101 said:


> Invece, noi liguri *del ponente...*
> [...]
> ...una battaglia verbale con i turisti/amici, soprattutto lombardi, che invece dicono "vado in spiaggia".


Lo dicono anche i genovesi, e pure loro impazziscono quando sentono un savonese dire _a spiaggia_. 

Benvenuto.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti,
Io vado a*l* mare oppure in spiaggia.


----------



## Zena_101

Grazie per il benvenuto e scusate l'entrata "brusca". 
Sì è vero l'uso di *vado* *a spiaggia* è più frequente nel ponente ligure e specie nel savonese. Ma allora è proprio scorretto?


----------



## Mariano50

Ho vissuto per due anni a Savona e, pur avendo imparato a velocità supersonica il "meglio"  del ligure, non sono riuscito ad abituarmi all'espressione "andare a mare".
Col moto a luogo ci siamo lasciati dietro il latino, se non ci piace andare al mare, andiamo "in montagna" e non "a montagna"!!
Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## Zena_101

Non che voglia perorare cause perse ma, tanto per discutere, mi manca proprio il perchè dovrebbe essere corretto dire "vado a Roma" e scorretto "vado a spiaggia", anche se in effetti l'esempio fatto da Mariano per la montagna calza alla perfezione. 
@ Mariano50: però se hai vissuto due anni a Savona saprai che una frazione di Vado Ligure si chiama Montagna, allora dire vado a Montagna ha il suo senso?  

Grazie e ciao.


----------



## Mariano50

Montagna è il nome proprio di una località, se in Istria andassi a visitare Fiume, direi "vado a Fiume", e non "vado al Fiume".
Devo però aggiungere che in Sardegna "andare a mare" si sente spesso, una cosa più che comprensibile dato il calco dal sardo: "andai a mari", "andai a monti" etc.
Ciao


----------



## MünchnerFax

Zena_101 said:


> perchè dovrebbe essere corretto dire "vado a Roma" e scorretto "vado a spiaggia"


In questi casi di solito non si parla di corretto e scorretto, ma di uso regionale o locale. Prima o poi qualche forero più esperto lo potrà confermare.


----------



## ::Francesca::

Il problema è che spesso l'uso locale di determinate espressioni finisce con lo sminuire la lingua italiana e le sue certezze.
Come già spiegato altrove, dire "da noi si dice così" non deve assolutamente legittimarci a considerare quell'espressione corretta anche dal punto di vista della lingua italiana.
Si dice "*andare al mare*" e "*andare in spiaggia*". Questa è *la lingua italiana*, quindi questa è la forma corretta.

Date anche uno sguardo qui: http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_12/interventi/5176.shtml


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, in italiano si dice "andare *al* mare" e "andare *in* spiaggia",
eppure sono convinta di aver sentito almeno un'espressione italiana (corretta) in cui si diceva "a mare"... ma non ricordo qual è!


----------



## ::Francesca::

sabrinita85 said:


> eppure sono convinta di aver sentito almeno un'espressione italiana (corretta) in cui si diceva "a mare"... ma non ricordo qual è!



Per esempio: "_buttare a mare_" , ma qui non c'entra il moto a luogo.
Dà un'occhiata al link che ho indicato qualche post più su.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, esatto!
Era 'buttare a mare'! 

Grazie del link!


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Zena_101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... [è] corretto dire "vado a Roma" e[d è] scorretto "vado a spiaggia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In questi casi di solito non si parla di corretto e scorretto, ma di uso regionale o locale. Prima o poi qualche forero più esperto lo potrà confermare.
Click to expand...

In italiano [standard] si può affermare tranquillamente che la prima espressione è corretta mentre la seconda non lo è.
L'italiano regionale non è qualcosa di codificato come l'italiano standard (o il dialetto [stretto]): è solo un italiano standard più o meno infarcito di espressioni o costrutti dialettali italianizzati e che presenta una particolare curva intonativa (cadenza) differente dall'italiano standard.


----------



## furs

Concordo con bubu -- la tua definizione di italiano regionale non avrebbe potuto essere migliore.
Visto che si parla di usi regionali di "a" e "in", so ad esempio che i marchigiani dicono "vado in Ancona", non "ad".
E inoltre devo dire che, pur avendo vissuto 20 anni in liguria, non avevo idea che i savonesi dicessero "a spiaggia". E' proprio vero che non si finisce mai d'imparare....


----------



## valy822

Hmm... interessante...qui a Napoli si sente molto di più "domani vado a mare" piuttosto che "al mare"..ma credo anch'io che non sia italiano corretto.
L'espressione "vado a spiaggia", invece, mi è del tutto nuova..


----------



## Madina83

Ragazzi....dire A MARE si usa al sud ed è sbagliatissimo!! Si dice AL MARE. Però è interessante notare quanti modi di dire e di parlare diversi abbiamo nelle diverse città. Eppure parliamo tutti l'italiano!!


----------



## xeneize

In Sardegna sento entrambe le forme, _al mare_ e anche, più colloquialmente, _a mare_.
A Palermo non ho mai sentito dire "al mare", da nessuno, sempre e solo *a mare*, senza che importi minimamente il livello di istruzione di chi lo dice, anzi...
Mi pare evidente che si tratta di una forma propria dell'italiano regionale, dunque, che non definirei mai "scorretta", e che anche a Napoli e in altre zone viene usata comunemente.


----------



## giovannino

MünchnerFax said:


> In questi casi di solito non si parla di corretto e scorretto, ma di uso regionale o locale.


 


xeneize said:


> A Palermo non ho mai sentito dire "al mare", da nessuno, sempre e solo *a mare*, senza che importi minimamente il livello di istruzione di chi lo dice, anzi...
> Mi pare evidente che si tratti di una forma propria dell'italiano regionale, dunque, che non definirei "scorretta"


 

Sono d'accordo con voi due.


----------



## gc200000

Consapevole che probabilmente è errato o regionale, ho sempre detto e sentito "vado a mare".

Mai sentito invece "vado a spiaggia". Piuttosto "vado in spiaggia".


----------



## laurentius87

Zena_101 said:


> Invece, noi liguri, siamo abituati - forse per retaggio dialettale e probabilmente sbagliando - a dire "vado a spiaggia". per questo modo di dire è sempre esistita una battaglia verbale con i turisti/amici, soprattutto lombardi, che invece dicono "vado in spiaggia". E' probabile che sia più corretta la seconda forma, ma se il complemento è di "moto *a* luogo" perchè vado *a* spiaggia dovrebbe essere errato?



Anche in Piemonte molti dicono (diciamo) _andare a spiaggia_. 

P.S. il Devoto-Oli porta _andare alla spiaggia_, il Treccani _scendere in spiaggia_ e, ancora, _andare alla spiaggia_.

Se ne parla anche qui.


----------



## RitaBi

Non vorrei fare un OT, ma questa discussione mi richiama alla mente i frequenti "andare A lavoro" che leggo e che a mio avviso, come per "A mare"....non si possono sentire


----------



## Lituano

Scusate amici, "andare IN spiaggia" ci consiglia anche  il prof. Francesco Sabatini (il Sabatini Coletti.Dizionario della lingua italiana, 2008, p.2669).


----------



## nevertn

Più a Sud, si usa "scendere a mare", avere la casa con "discesa a mare" ha lo stesso senso dell' "andare a" ma certo è una questione locale non di corretto italiano. Come si può tradurre in italiano "discesa a mare"? Accesso, passaggio, passeggiata?


----------



## chipulukusu

valy822 said:


> Hmm... interessante...qui a Napoli si sente molto di più "domani vado a mare" piuttosto che "al mare"..ma credo anch'io che non sia italiano corretto.
> L'espressione "vado a spiaggia", invece, mi è del tutto nuova..



Anche a Salerno e in tutto il Cilento è assolutamente più comune dire _andiamo a mare_ rispetto a _andiamo al mare. _Mai usato invece _andiamo a spiaggia_, né mai sentito in nessuna parte d'Italia , anche se mi aspetterei di sentirlo da un toscano, chissà perché...

Un contesto, invece, in cui mi sembra assolutamente normale, e quindi verosimilmente corretto, dire _vado a mare_ è quando sono già al mare ma sono in una fila indietro degli ombrelloni o al bar della spiaggia e voglio andare a fare il bagno. Allora dico: _vado a mare, venite_? o _andiamo a mare? _Non posso comunque escludere, comunque, che anche questo sia un uso reginale del Sud Italia.


----------



## Nino83

chipulukusu said:


> Anche a Salerno e in tutto il Cilento è assolutamente più comune dire _andiamo a mare_ rispetto a _andiamo al mare. _Mai usato invece _andiamo a spiaggia_, né mai sentito in nessuna parte d'Italia , anche se mi aspetterei di sentirlo da un toscano, chissà perché...



 

Anche qui in Sicilia si dice "andiamo *a* mare" e "andiamo *in* spiaggia" (anche in siciliano si dice "annamu *a* mari" e non "annamu *o* mari", "o = al"). 
Come accennato da nevertn anche in Sicilia si usa spesso "scendere" al posto di "andare" (come ad esempio "scendiamo in centro a fare compere"), uso comunque regionale.


----------



## redrover

Zena_101 said:


> Invece, noi liguri, siamo abituati - forse per  retaggio dialettale e probabilmente sbagliando - a dire "vado a  spiaggia". per questo modo di dire è sempre esistita una battaglia  verbale con i turisti/amici, soprattutto lombardi, che invece dicono  "vado in spiaggia". E' probabile che sia più corretta la seconda forma,  ma se il complemento è di "moto *a* luogo" perchè vado *a* spiaggia dovrebbe essere errato?



Come Lombardo, saltuariamente espiantato in liguria, confermo: il  lombardo medio non può soffrire "a mare" mentre per il ligure (com'è  stato ben detto, più spesso, del ponente) è "normale". 
Concordo  pienamente con bubu7, infatti credo che "a mare", "a spiaggia" siano  lasciti del genovese e dei dialetti litorali dove gli articoli e le  preposizioni erano un po' campati in aria.

Il primo esempio che mi viene in mente è al terzo verso della canzone "creuza de ma" di F. De Andrè:
"da 'n scitu duve a l'ûn-a a se mustra nûa" (... dove LA luna si mostra nuda)


----------



## chipulukusu

Nino83 said:


> Come accennato da nevertn anche in Sicilia si usa spesso "scendere" al posto di "andare"





 Verissimo, anche a Salerno e dintorni l'espressione canonica è _scendiamo a mare_


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Da noi in Toscana si dice "Vado *al *mare", come si direbbe "Vado *al *lago; *al *fiume; *al *torrente;..."

S,V


----------



## Flydream

Penso che il tutto si riconduca al fatto che nel dialetto "io vado alla spiaggia" si dica "mi vaggu a men-na" che tradotto sia appunto io vado a spiaggia e cioè senza articolo


----------



## furs

Flydream said:


> Penso che il tutto si riconduca al fatto che nel dialetto "io vado alla spiaggia" si dica "mi vaggu a men-na" che tradotto sia appunto io vado a spiaggia e cioè senza articolo


Non è proprio così. In genovese (che parlo abbastanza correntemente) ho sempre detto e sentito dire 'vaggo a-a mænn-a', dove 'a-a', pronunciato come una 'a' molto lunga, traduce l'italiano 'alla'.


----------



## Mary49

furs said:


> Non è proprio così. In genovese (che parlo abbastanza correntemente) ho sempre detto e sentito dire 'vaggo a-a mænn-a', dove 'a-a', pronunciato come una 'a' molto lunga, traduce l'italiano 'alla'.



Preposizioni articolate nel genovese


----------

